# Repurpussing HF Clamp



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Thought it was time to upgrade my *********************************** router sled. So I hopped in my car and headed to Harbor Freight.

I found a long clamp for 16 dollars that I could get two 27" pieces from. There is a reinforcement strip welded along the bottom edge of the clamp which gave me a nice straight edge for cutting out slots that would allow my router to sit level.

So, using a hack saw, dremel and file I did some machining and this is what I came up with.



















Very simple. It sits on a 24" sq 3/4" thick marble slab. A little hot melt glue and it's good to go.


----------



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

A few pictures of it in action would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm afraid that the term "***********************************" has been deemed offensive.
The preferred term is now "NASCAR American".


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Thirdrail, Tomorrow I'll take some pictures to post but I know it will work because it's similiar to what I use now.

fivecodys, I've heard NASCAR is the number one fan sport in the nation. If that's true there sure is a lot o **************************************** in this country. Personally, I've never been in to watching cars go round and round and round. Although, if held at gunpoint to choose between NASCAR and soccer I would choose NASCAR.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Love the title. "Octopussy" got nuthin on you.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Picklehead, Took some creative liberty there.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Okay thirdrail, here are the pictures.

First off, you can see I fashioned a couple wood pieces to fit over the rails and hold them together, then a little hot melt glue and it works great.

First picture is the piece of maple I will flatten. The other side is somewhat smooth but I will plane it also. This is the FIRST time I have used this jig.

Second picture halfway through first pass I can see router is tilting very slightly away from me. I reef upward on it a little and stick a very little shim under the plastic. I could also just adjust it by feel which is what I do mostly.

That's it sitting on sandpaper after both sides have been planed. Last picture is after sliding it across the sandpaper 12 times on each side, switching ends after each 6 swipes.

Dead flat and parallel.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks Like a winner.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting. The wooden brackets to lock the aluminum crossbars are the element that made me request a photo.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

No prob. Thanks for responding.


----------

